
Show HN: Tool to Convert a YouTube Channel to an Alexa Skill - jake_greenwell
website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.alphavoice.io&#x2F;demo.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.alphavoice.io&#x2F;demo.html</a><p>Alpha Voice helps you create voice applications for Alexa without coding. Convert your Youtube Channel or Podcast to a voice application in 10 minutes.<p>Looking for Any and All product feedback.
======
Taylor_Ryan
Very cool!

------
calebcgates
Super useful for my YouTube channel. Extra cool when it opens on Fire TV.

~~~
michael_borisov
I agree, seen that thing. That was cool to ask and see.

------
disptarmeco
just opened the site and see the top menu which is superimposed on the text on
the page, you should fix it guys.

~~~
jake_greenwell
Thanks for the feedback! Fixed it let me know if there is anything else you
recommend.

